# Ripley County, IN (southeastern IN)



## fungimaniac (Apr 14, 2013)

Anybody out there having luck in Ripley County, IN? Is Versailles State Park a good place to hunt morels? I have been out about 5 times so far and have found a total of 13 blacks, 1 grey, and 1 half-free... none were too big, so wondering if the season is just late because of cool weather?? I have heard from a few other people that haven't had much luck either... would like to get other opinions from this county.....


----------

